# How do I go back to default...



## kurtangle (Jan 27, 2007)

if my computer was bought and overclocked for me how can i check and set it back to normal? I have no previous knowledge of overclocking, I'm afraid when I bought my pc online it may have been overclocked and is the reason why im having so many restarts my computer feels unstable

this is my motherboard

ASRock 4Core1333-GLAN

Processor is 

QuadCore Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600, 2400 MHz (9 x 267)

memory is 2 of these

2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

cmos reset
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer

there can be 2 solder points you touch with a screwdriver
2 pins you touch with a screwdriver or use a jumper
a cmos clear switch or button
there will be a diagram and instructions in your manual


----------



## kurtangle (Jan 27, 2007)

cmos jumpers? ive only seen jumpers on cd drives... where do i find the cmos jumper, 

which solder points i have no manual with my mobo... i just recived a box for the processor and a box the unit come in


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it is usually located next to the battery download the manual from the m/board makers d/load page for your m/board
there will be a diagram in it
some include the manual on the m/board setup disk
the asrock boards i have seen use the 2 solder point method


----------

